# Copy protected shared folders



## fantacyzer (Aug 11, 2012)

We have a LAN of 11 computers, I have shared some the folders on my PC because I had to, But I don't want anyone to be able to copy some of the contents........What should I do?
A free software would be better, if there's any

THANK YOU


----------



## fantacyzer (Aug 11, 2012)

fantacyzer said:


> We have a LAN of 11 computers, I have shared some the folders on my PC because I had to, But I don't want anyone to be able to copy some of the contents........What should I do?
> A free software would be better, if there's any
> 
> THANK YOU


Sorry, I forgot to mention a thing that they should be able to view the content but restricted to copy it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can set individual permissions for files, folders and directories. File sharing essentials


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There is nothing in share rights or ntfs file level permissions that prevent copying of files. Only on a web page can you do this type of restriction of not copying or printing. Perhaps there is a utility out there but I have not heard of it.


----------

